# Survival > Survival Kits & Survival Products >  Wetterlings vs Gransfors Bruk

## Mountaintrekker

I finally have some extra coin and want to upgrade my pack AX. I currently have a Gerber hatchet, while good, is not ideal. I don't know if I can justify spending $115.00 on a Gransfors forest ax with 25" handle though. I see a new Wetterlings 19" hunting ax for $52.00. Is the difference in quality worth the extra money?
 Anybody familiar with these brands feel free to chime in.  :Smile:

----------


## crashdive123

Here's a review of the two axes side by side if it helps.  http://www.outdoors-magazine.com/spi...id_article=147

----------


## RangerXanatos

Have you given consideration to a Cold Steel Tomahawk?

----------


## Mountaintrekker

I wasn't to keen on getting a tomahawk, maybe I haven't seen the right one yet. I'm going to be doing quite a bit of forestry work coming up and based on that article (thank you Crash!) I've decided on the Wetterlings. $52.00 Sure beats $110 or so.

----------


## crashdive123

Glad the info was helpful.  Not to throw a curve ball at you, but have you looked at the Estwing 26" camp ax?

----------


## dragonjimm

thanks crash.
had been pondering that same question myself. 
I have a  Snow & Nealley Penobscot Bay Kindling Axe which i really like but I  need a smaller one for Cubscouting.  i was considering a Wetterling camp axe as a spare. I have a Revolutionary Pole Hawk from crazy crow which has a small poll on the back but needed a good bit of sharpening when i got it and it took a few turns to get the handle set right...throws good though.

----------


## klkak

I have a Wetterlings Wildlife ax that I carry every day. It has seen some very hard use and has not failed yet. I am about to order a Gransforth for myself and give my Wetterling to my grandson. The reason for getting the Gransforth is just to try it out. If I don't like it I can always buy another Wetterlings.

----------


## awfoxden

in the research ive done on this same question the only diference ive found is a more polished finish on the  gransfors.  a few articles ive seen of people testing them side by side actually like the feel and function of the wetterlings better.  i went with the 13" wetterling for a pack axe and havn't been disapointed wet.  in my case the $140 vs $32 was a no brainer since i'm not much on looks anyway.  use it a few times and the polish wears off.  it did have a servicable factory edge on mine and a few licks on a stone brought a nice burr free edge to it.

----------


## klkak

Well, I went down to Northern Knives in Anchorage today and eventualy left there with another Wetterling Wildlife hatchet. I am going to give the new one to my grandson.

----------


## Gray Wolf

> Well, I went down to Northern Knives in Anchorage today and eventualy left there with another Wetterling Wildlife hatchet. I am going to give the new one to my grandson.


What made you change your mind?

I just read that Granförs has recently bought Wetterlings. Is that correct?

----------


## Mountaintrekker

Just got the Wetterlings today, It looks good! A bit smaller than I expected, but I'll give it a workout this weekend as we are headed into the woods to show our last piece of property here in Colorado.
 The handle is quite stout and fitted well. The head seems pretty sharp, but I should go over it with the fine puck and strop it a bit. All in all, I'm pleased so far.

----------


## Sourdough

> Well, I went down to Northern Knives in Anchorage today and eventualy left there with another Wetterling Wildlife hatchet. I am going to give the new one to my grandson.


That is a nice place, did you know that during the pipeline day that was the the building that housed the "Great Alaska BUSH Company".

They have several of my knives for sale in there on consignment.

----------


## dragonjimm

> Just got the Wetterlings today, It looks good! A bit smaller than I expected,



heres a site with a few articles on small hatchets

http://www.oldjimbo.com/survival/tinyhatchets2.html

----------


## klkak

> That is a nice place, did you know that during the pipeline day that was the the building that housed the "Great Alaska BUSH Company".
> 
> They have several of my knives for sale in there on consignment.


I did not know that.

Which knives are yours. Next time I'm in there I'll take a look at them.

----------


## klkak

> What made you change your mind?
> 
> I just read that Granförs has recently bought Wetterlings. Is that correct?


I looked at both and the only difference I could find was the finish and the price. After a few minutes on a belt sander and and some hand sanding I made the Wetterling look good and put a good edge on it. There is about $100 difference in price.

----------


## Gray Wolf

Found this detailed review:

http://www.cutleryscience.com/review...g_hatchet.html

----------


## klkak

> Found this detailed review:
> 
> http://www.cutleryscience.com/review...g_hatchet.html


That piece had a lot of info in it.

----------


## Beo

I carry two different types of axes or hawks into the woods.
My New Hawk Love this and carry it alot.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Camp Axe with 18 inc oak handle stays in camp.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
These are just like mine will post a pic later of all my blades and axes.

----------


## Gray Wolf

What kind of steel is your New Hawk?

----------

